# Before and After's



## jadin (Dec 1, 2004)

So you had a junk shot, but you are stubborn. And the result? Nothing less that spectacular. Show us how good you are at editing, reshooting, whatever it took you to get the results.

Each photo should have two shots, a before and an after. So we can see just how different they are. If you want to post how long you spent on it, that might be interesting as well.

Post away!


----------



## CrazyAva (Dec 1, 2004)

Ooh, yeah this will be interesting to see.  I had a few but have since deleted the before images and would have to dig them up again........do I feel like it?


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 1, 2004)

hmm, maybe i will.... i always do photoshop altering... and i save all the originals on my harddrive... i'll post a few later or tomorrow


----------



## magali (Dec 1, 2004)

something like that ?

BEFORE
AFTER

if you say you prefer the "before" photo, I will... I will... aaaahhh... cry


----------



## Trig (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm sorry to make you weep, but I actually prefer the first, but I still like the second one as well.

I like the yellows in the first.


----------



## jadin (Dec 1, 2004)

I do like the golden tones of the first. But the composition and cropping of the second is much better. Nice job.


----------



## Picksure (Dec 6, 2004)

just scratching the surface of PSP 7


B4








Later






The light through the trees bugs me tho.
edit - touched it up a bit.


----------



## nomav6 (Dec 7, 2004)

try changing everything but the edge of the trees. but other then that, you took a nice picture and made it better imo nice work


----------



## jadin (Mar 9, 2005)

Before:





After:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 9, 2005)

Before:





After:


----------



## Corry (Mar 9, 2005)

I sure am glad you were able to post an 'after' pic, Scott!  :hug::


----------



## Alison (Mar 12, 2005)

Awesome after Scott, so glad you were here to post it :hug::

Here are two sets from a recent wedding...

Before: 
There was something about the glasses that made me want to showcase them.





A little pano cropping and b/w conversion and I got this

After:





One of my trademark wedding shots is a close up of the ring exchange 

Before:





AFter:


----------



## Verbal (Mar 13, 2005)

Here's the one I just finished a minute ago. =)

Before:





After:


----------



## mad_malteaser (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh I love what you've done with that shot Verbal! The colouring and softness looks excellent.


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 14, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Awesome after Scott, so glad you were here to post it :hug::
> 
> Here are two sets from a recent wedding...



I loved this one:


----------



## Verbal (Mar 14, 2005)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> Oh I love what you've done with that shot Verbal! The colouring and softness looks excellent.



Thank you! =D


----------



## Alison (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you, Sergiozal! It was an experiment with DOF and I liked it as did the bride. 

Verbal, I love the after shots, the "new" yellow is so appealing to me!


----------



## Sergiozal (Mar 15, 2005)

Do you think I can improve it?

*Before:[/B]







After:[/B]




*


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2005)

*Oh well, the two photos have long been taken off the picture server *



Not photoshopped because I did not like the original (full colour) photo, but because I have finally learned how to do selective colouring, and this is one more result of my playing with it 

And it helps to revive this thread!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jadin (Dec 6, 2005)

I know, I know, I post this thing everywhere it fits, my bad...











And also :


----------



## Fly (Dec 9, 2005)

Before



after


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 10, 2005)

hey Jadin, how did you get the second effect (blue tint) on the cloud pic? I love the way it makes the clouds *pop*. 

-Joe


----------



## jadin (Dec 11, 2005)

Joerocket said:
			
		

> hey Jadin, how did you get the second effect (blue tint) on the cloud pic? I love the way it makes the clouds *pop*.
> 
> -Joe


 
Well, I don't remember. I can tell you it was something to do with splitting the channels. The filename says it's only the Red layer, but how I got those exact results I can't remember. I'm sure I used massive contrast and saturation boosts as well, but the big thing was the channel splitting.


----------



## jocose (Dec 12, 2005)

BEFORE:






AFTER:


----------



## FatVana (Jan 5, 2006)

Before






After


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2006)

When I had realised that these fences (I liked the lines they formed) in the fog had not come out the way I had planned, I went to "play" with them a bit in PS, and I may have gone a little overboard ... Anyhow, here's the place to present them, I think:


----------



## Kent Frost (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Mohain (Jan 12, 2006)

Retouched the tree to give it a whole new atmosphere. I kinda knew what I wanted to do when I took the shot so didn't take long to do in Photoshop.

Before:





After:





Cheers, 

Mohain


----------



## Verbal (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice thread bump!  Wow, my first post in here was so long ago!


----------



## scibba (Sep 3, 2006)

My very first post -
I liked the first shot, but felt it was grainy and bright - I softened it using XERO softmood and darkened it a bit.












I'm thinking maybe the image should also be cropped so the white on the ride side does not show?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 1, 2007)

Bumped for Tyson ... sorry, so many of either the Befores or the Afters have gone and the links no longer work ... but here you can see what can be done (and the photo of the "Basket" in one of your early threads sure benefitted a little from PS treatment, don't you think so?)


----------



## adoho (Jan 7, 2007)

This is from about 6 months ago. I did it as a demo to show how a few subtle chances can help.


----------



## CFRacer22 (Jan 12, 2007)

I like the second of those three, in the last the skin tone looks unnatural...


----------



## adoho (Jan 12, 2007)

CFRacer22 said:


> I like the second of those three, in the last the skin tone looks unnatural...




I wasn't trying to make it look natural. I was trying to get an old photo look to it.


----------



## teachflute (Jan 15, 2007)

I took this shot of my son a couple of weeks back.  I wasn't happy with my DOF and his hair looked a little funny because he wouldn't let me pick it out and he hadn't had a cut in a while.  Here is what I did with it.

Before:




After:


----------



## Kent Frost (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's a few portraits I've been working on. My wife and I got our 4-light kit about a week ago, so I've been practicing a little bit with my lighting. I've also been trying to hone my photoshop skills as well, i.e. color enhancement, noise reduction, sharpening techniques, blemish removal, wrinkle recuction, teeth whitening, stray hair removal, tonal range preservation, skin smoothing techniques, and successful black & white conversion. I know the poses aren't the best, but that wasn't necessarily my biggest aim for these photos. I just picked the best out of the bunch.


----------



## charales (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's a shot I took at the Classic Car Show 2005 at Barcelona.
It was real pain to avoid the hundreds of lights and reflections, so I decided to get rid of most of them. Hope you like it:

Before:








and After:


----------



## Hair Bear (May 16, 2007)

adoho said:


> This is from about 6 months ago. I did it as a demo to show how a few subtle chances can help.



What did you do to get to the first version, that one is very good


----------



## Capeesh (Oct 26, 2011)

Before.






After.


----------



## tingeliM (Oct 31, 2011)

The Fairy Godmother - A photograph reveals what she turned around for.


----------



## 90AWDSM (Oct 31, 2011)

Before






After








Before






After (And one of my Favorite Shots/Edits)


----------



## Heitz (Oct 31, 2011)

Alison - nice job taking a mediocre shot and making it stand out!


----------



## thepaulreid (Nov 19, 2011)

Before:






After




I dream about being with you by The Paul Reid, on Flickr


----------

